# 1871 Pump Organ Transformed.....



## lathman (Oct 25, 2012)

been working on this for a bit and am a day away from completion….picked up an 1871 pump organ (barn fresh) a while back…."gutted" it out and am making it into a writing desk…..nice ornate walnut case…..remodeled a bit , added a few drawers…..need to put finishing touches on it tomorrow and will post some final pix…...


----------



## lathman (Oct 25, 2012)

another progress pic…..


----------



## Zboom (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks great!!!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice conversion. The finish looks very smooth. Any details on the finish/process?


----------



## lathman (Oct 25, 2012)

i did a bit of sanding then hand rubbed multiple coats of tung oil…light steel wool between applications….i wanted to maintain the vintage look so i wasn't to concerned about scratches and chips….just smoothed it all out….no stain….didn't wanted a heavy lacquered look….


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Now that is a good idea and a great save.


----------



## lathman (Oct 25, 2012)

done…...


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Great save of a magnificent old piece!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Your finish turned out perfect for this piece!


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

Absolutely fantabulous, lathman! I give great credit to your design ability and skill converting the old pump organ into a very traditional-looking old time desk. You obviously have untold many hours into this project and i've gotta tell you they paid off,


----------



## lathman (Oct 25, 2012)

thanks guys…i am pleased with how it turned out…...now i need to clean the shop and get going on the next one…..change it up a bit….a 1959 baldwin….


----------



## lathman (Oct 25, 2012)

just a quick update….i sold the walnut 1871 organ to a music director in lubbock, texas!! have the 1890 oak desk on display in a local "boutique"....and the 1959 is being lacquered and should be done this weekend….so all is good!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Glad ya chose that finish rather than gettin' rid of all the "flea bites" that make the character and age part of the story.
Great job.
Bill


----------



## lathman (Oct 25, 2012)

thanks bill…..yep my intention is to freshen the look, not make it look new…..


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

It would be nice to see a blog of this project with more step by step and some narrative about the challenges and how you worked through them.

As it is, probably belongs in your projects, better than on the forum.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow! That is a great looking piece.

When you sell these, do you sell the bench with it? Or, canibalize the bench for similar wood?


----------

